
Bizarre GPS Activity Means Drivers Near the Kremlin Are Always at the Airport - nradov
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2017/01/bizarre-gps-spoofing-means-drivers-near-kremlin-always-airport/
======
AndrewKemendo
I've worked with these systems enough to know that it is trivial for a state
actor to spoof GPS and GLONASS timings.

The best way to tell is to compare signal strength and "satellite location" of
the timings you are receiving both near and far from the system. To reliably
spoof the signal you need a variance some order of magnitude greater than what
you are getting from satellite timings, which is pretty low by the way. So I
don't think it would be that hard to verify.

~~~
nradov
Is it technically feasible for cheap consumer devices to foil or at least
detect such spoofing?

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Yea. You can list/detect then ignore certain signals, which would foil it.
Wouldn't be that hard.

You can build a simple module: [https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/gps-
basics](https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/gps-basics)

I'm guessing you can probably get good data from phones too but I haven't
looked into it.

------
angry-hacker
So theoretically, how hard would it be to build a jammer that jams the whole
city? Is what Russians are going advanced or easy to replicate? Couldn't you
halt whole regions since so many things depend on GPS?

GPS attacks during the wars? Of course, Americans can turn it off entirely and
this the reason EU, Russia and China built their own.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You are limited only by your technical resources and broadcast power.

